# RS/232 auf RS/485



## dontorpedo (20 Juni 2006)

Hallo ,

habe mir einen Schnittstellenwandler selbst gebaut der aber nicht funktioniert.Ich brauche den um meione S7 - 200 zu programmieren.
Hat vieleicht noch jemand Schaltpläne und platinenlayouts für nen wandler? Hab nämlich keine Lust das Siemenskabel tu kaufen.

Danke


----------



## MSB (20 Juni 2006)

Ich glaube dann solltest du,
deine S7-200 in den Müll schmeißen.

Jetzt im Ernst, dein Schnittstellenwandler *kann* in Verbindung mit einer S7-200 *nicht* funktionieren.
Das Kabel von Siemens ist in erster Linie ein Protokollwandler, in Verbindung mit einem Schnittstellenwandler.

Es gibt diese Kabel zwar auch noch von anderen Firmen (z.B. Helmholz), aber das wars dann auch schon.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## commander (20 Juni 2006)

*Halt, Stop!!! Nix wegwerfen!*

Er redet von einer 200er Steuerung! die braucht keinen Protokollwandler o.ä. Da reicht ein einfacher Wandler von RS232 auf RS485. Wenn Ich daheim bin, schau Ich mal nach einem Schaltplan für dich. Irgendwo müsste noch  sowas rumfahren.

Gruß


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

gibts auch für wenig Geld bei einem Internetauktionshaus wenn mann auf keinen grünen Zweig kommt

Grüße Thomas


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2006)

@commander

Warum verkauft dann Siemens für Profibus und MPI tonnenweise CP's, PC-Adapter und keine Ahnung wie viele andere Firmen noch Adapter für MPI bzw. Profibus verkaufen.
ist eigentlich ja auch "nur" eine RS485 Schnittstelle (physikalisch betrachtet).

Auch wäre mir in der normalen "seriellen" Technik noch nie eine Baudrate von 187,5 kbit/s untergekommen, aber auch das kann PPI.

Aber wenn du es schaffst eine S7-200 mit einem RS232/485 Wandler zu programmieren,
dann lass uns bitte nicht dumm sterben und verrate uns wie.


----------



## maxi (25 Juni 2006)

huhu,

dachte zuerst dontorpedo ist mein Cehffe, weil wir das gleiche Problem zur genau der gleichen Zeit hatten als er die Frage hier gepostet hat 

Also ich habe zusammen mit einen Ingeneur und einen Service Techniker zu S7-200 gegrübelt und mir wurde gesagt ich benötige das PPS zu RS232 Kabel. Wegen der Protokolle etc.

Falls es jedoch wer schafft problemlos und einfach direkt über die PPI Schnitstelle der S7-200 auf RS232 zu kommen teilt es mir bitte umgehend mit. Da könnte ich mir viel Geld sparen.


----------



## argv_user (25 Juni 2006)

*Vielleicht nicht so teuer wie Siemens*

Hallo,

hast Du eigentlich mal nach "S7 200 Kabel" gegoogelt, wie sich das heutzutage nennt ?

Ich komm da nicht an Deltalogic und deren PPI-Adapter vorbei.



> Der ACCON-PPI-Adapter besteht aus einem Kabel mit einer integrierten Elektronik zur Umsetzung der seriellen Daten vom RS232-Pegel auf den RS485-Pegel.
> 
> Der ACCON-PPI-Adapter kann nicht eingesetzt werden wenn
> 
> ...



Soweit ich es verstanden habe, ist das eine reine Pegelumsetzung mit Richtungssteuerung über RTS; mithin eine keine Protokollumsetzung !
Behelfmäßig reicht dafür eine Schaltung aus MAX232 und MAX485 zuzüglich Spannungsversorgung 5V.
Zum Profieinsatz würde ich allerdings das Fertiggerät vorziehen.


----------



## maxi (25 Juni 2006)

Naja aber das Fertiggerät kostet glaub 119 Euro -Prozente.
Wenn ich da mal 20 Stück brauche sind es auch gleich so um die 2000 Euro. 
Ich bin ja immer noch dafür das in neue SPS USB und Ethernet umsonst einzug halten sollen. So ne Netzwerkkarte für PC kostet teils 1,87 Euro.
Die S7 wird langsam ganzschön veraltet.

Falsl du einen genauen Schaltplan für eine Adapter hast würden wir und sehr freuen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
das Thema hatten wir schon durch, mußt Du mal das Forum durchsuchen da hatte ich einen Schaltplan für PPI auf RS232 gepostet.


----------

